# Sadzīves tehnika >  eļļas radiators

## guguce

Ar kādu eļļu var uzpildīt (kur dabūt) un 
cik daudz % no tilpuma tai jābūt. 

Prāts jau saka, ka jānotecina kāds transformators   ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Transformatoru eļļa derēs, kaut nekādas izcilas dielektriskas īpašības netiek prasītas. Eļļai jābūt šķidrai, neitrālai un tai jebkurā gadījumā pilnīgi jāpārklāj sildelementi. Kannu par polšu vairs pakaļ nemet, bet viena radiatora piepildīšanai gan jau sarunāsi.

----------


## Slowmo

Kaut kāda minerāleļļa jau tur ir... Vienīgi radiatoriem paredzētā eļļā iespējams ir ar lielāku īpatnējo siltumietilpību.
Vienīgi - vai tas radiators ir uzpildāms? Kur oriģinālā eļļa palika? Nebūs lētāk jaunu radiatoru nopirkt? Nav jau tā dārgākā prece.

----------


## ezis666

Silīcijorganiskā eļļa, ja gribi ugunsdrošību

----------


## Larisa

Vai jebkad dzirdēts, ka eļļa radiatorā būtu aizdegusies? 
Īpatnējam siltumam nav diez kādas nozīmes - ja tas būs lielāks, radiators ilgāk turēs siltumu, bet arī ilgāk tas būs jākarsē. Lietderība tāpēc nepaaugstināsies. Tām eļļām gan īpaša izkliede šajā parametrā nav vērojama.

----------


## defs

Es domāju,ka gan jau kādi gosti tur ir.Kā nekā radiatoru var uzkarsēt virs 100 grādiem.

----------


## Tārps

Jau gadiem ilgi metināšanas transformators mirkst tā saucamajā "spolīšu eļļā". Parasti tankos pērk kā traktoru u.c. hidraulikas eļļu. Agrāk lietoju īsto transformatoru eļļu, bet izbeidzās. 
   Reiz laboju arī eļļas radiatoru, kuru pēc remonta īpašnieks arī uzpildīja ar minēto eļļu. Nekādu sūdzību netiku dzirdējis.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Teema par elektrisko apkuri - kaa efektiivi reguleet jaudu konvekcijas sildiitaajam?
1) parsleedzot jaudas pakaapes
2) simistora jaudas regulators
3) Impulsu platuma modulaacija ar lielu laika periodu ( 1min un vairaak )?
Siltuma parnese: sidelements > gaiss > telpas sienas un priekshmeti....
te nav runa par energijas nezuudaamiibas likuma paarkaapshanu....
1 un 2 variantaa izejoshaa gaisa temperatuura ir zema un telpa sasilst ilgaakaa laika posmaa...
3 variantaa izejoshaa gaisa temeratuura ir augstaaka ( siltuma impulss ) un peec tam pauze....

----------


## defs

Es rēķinu tā-jo lielāka jauda,jo ātrāk uzsilst telpa,tad atslēdz nost ar termostatu,pēc laika ieslēdzas.
Un tagad no novērojuma konkrēti. Piemērs: ieslēdzam 500w sildītāju 25 kv.m. telpā un visu dienu nevaram sagaidīt siltumu.A skaitītājs 10 stundās saskaita 5 kw/h. Un tad mēģinām 2kw sildītāju,kura rezultāta telpa sasilst ātrāk,sildītājs izslēdzas un strādā 1/4 daļu no kopejā laika.Patēriņš tas pats pa 10 stundām sanak,bet siltumu sagaidām ātrāk.Ja ir ideala termoizolācija,tad elektribas paterinš bus vel mazāks.

----------


## marizo

Manuprāt, pilnu jaudu, līdz tiek sasniegta nepieciešamā temperatūra, un tad 1) parsleedzot jaudas pakaapes vai 3) Impulsu platuma modulaacija ar lielu laika periodu (0/100% - parasts mehānisks termostats), lai uzturētu vēlamo t.
Personīgi man karsts radiators rada diskomfortu, jo veidojas spēcīga karsta gaisa plūsma, spēcīga cirkulācija. Labāk ir, ja radiators ir tik silts visu laiku, lai kompensētu siltuma zudumus.

----------

